# competition car insurance



## trickas (Sep 8, 2010)

just got my renewal today
no claims nothing changed
£7192.08
nearly hard a heart attack
last year £900


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

What!!!!!!!


----------



## trickas (Sep 8, 2010)

elephant £605.00
think somethings gone wrong somewhere


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Defo somat wrong mate.


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

My renewal came in £250 cheaper then last year with CCI.

They have made changes to the rating process and don't like business use, high
Mileage or the GTR being your main car.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Please feel free to get in touch. 

tel: 01707 642552

Car Club Insurance - Sky Insurance


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
Feel free to give us a try if you like.
Regards,
Dan.


----------

